
Lando: A Liberating Dev Tool for All Your Projects - clessg
https://lando.dev
======
judge2020
Just a suggestion, "A Liberating Dev Tool For All Your Projects" doesn't tell
me what the tool actually does, you have to scroll down to "how does it work"
(or perhaps the "what can it run" section) to see exactly what the problem
it's attempting to fix is. It could say something like "A tool to simplify
setting up your development environments" (and "liberating" feels like it
would fit well in the bullshit.js script).

~~~
acemarke
My first reaction reading the page was that this was a parody of some kind.

~~~
BLanen
Yep, same. Was thinking it was going to be a parody of another minimal -
project management tool.

------
ebg13
How far down do I need to scroll before you tell me what the fuck it does,
though?

It looks like a docker image for your dev-requirements? Put that shit at the
top!

------
sdan
Took me a while to understand what it actually does. Would recommend to put
what it actually does near the top next time.

Also: I can't help but think of Johny Ive when you use "liberating" in that
manner XD.

------
pw
I thought this was a joke. Never did figure out what it actually does.

~~~
thesuperbigfrog
Equally informative:

[https://html5zombo.com/](https://html5zombo.com/)

~~~
xellisx
You can do anything.

------
avip
Spoiler: the problem this tool tries to solve is developers are too lazy to
put a working docker-compose.yml on their repo.

------
jeramyRR
Going to repeat everyone else. What does this do?

~~~
pnako
It's a wrapper around docker-compose that adds obnoxiousness.

------
tenken
A meta engine on top of docker-compose.

There are dozens of Recipes that spin up canned project templates for RoR Dev
work, Drupal, Mean stack etc.

Want to inject a phpmyadmin service? Easy

Want to override a service ... Equally easy.

It uses a .lando.yml file that is very similar to a docker-compose.yml file
...

------
cyansmoker
"Where can I use it? Lando is not meant for production"

Well, off to a great start.

Update 10 minutes later: hmmm I may be starting to understand what Lando is
about. So, it's for dev.

------
argimenes
+1 for the William Blake reference in your marketing.

------
sdan
TLDR: It's a Docker Compose utility [0].

[0]: [https://docs.lando.dev/basics/#what-is-it-good-
for](https://docs.lando.dev/basics/#what-is-it-good-for)

~~~
peterwwillis
...but it's made by a random tech consulting company
([https://thinktandem.io/about/](https://thinktandem.io/about/)) and it says
"for devs" ! they even do "technologies", like Drupal, Node.js, and DevOps !
and they program in 28 languages !

------
seymores
What the fuck does it do?

